# Nag-Iisang



## Inglip

What does Nag-iisang mean?

I spent a long time and managed to track down a shop that sells some Tagalog books. So I bought a couple of them to try and read them. Mainly to see how it is written correctly, and also to read some new words.

Anyway, I cam across Nag-isang. It's some sort of verb, but the base word is Isa, which means one. So how can someone do 1? I thing it just mean 'A'

The sentence is:

"Si Aling Rose ang nagmamay-ari sa Beauty Parlour sa lugar nila"

I translate this to be:

Aling Rose owns a Beauty Parlour at their place.

Thanks for any input. It really is appreciated.


----------



## DotterKat

*Nag-iisang* is an adjective which means _the sole or the only (something)_.

In your sentence, *nag-iisang* can be applied in these ways:

Si Aling Rose ang (nagmamay-ari / may-ari) ng Beauty Parlor sa lugar nila. _Aling Rose is the owner of the Beauty Parlor at their place._

1) Si Aling Rose ang nag-iisang may-ari ng Beauty Parlor sa lugar nila. _Aling Rose is the *sole owner* of the Beauty Parlor at their place._ (Miss Rose owns her shop free and clear, with no business partners.)

OR

2) Si Aling Rose ang nagmamay-ari ng nag-iisang Beauty Parlor sa lugar nila. _Aling Rose owns *the sole / the only Beauty Parlor* at their place._ (Miss Rose owns the one and only beauty shop in town.)

Of course, if Miss Rose is truly lucky then the third possibility is:

3) Si Aling Rose ang nag-iisang may-ari ng nag-iisang Beauty Parlor sa lugar nila. _Aling Rose is the *sole owner* of the *only Beauty Parlor* in town. _(Miss Rose has the monopoly in the local beauty business.)


----------



## Inglip

Ah ok, thanks.

I think it's the sole owner, as her husband died, and her daughter goes to high school and only helps out lol.


----------

